# Pinched nerve - did x ray make it worse?



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, it's been quite some time since we've posted. 

About 11 years ago hubby and I created a profile and spent hours browsing through the posts on Germanshepherds.com soaking up as much info as we could in preparation of welcoming our new bundle of joy. That little bundle was originally supposed to be a female named Sasha hence the user name we chose but fate had another plan for us and we welcomed a little baby boy who we named Bogart. 

That little furry bundle of fluff is now 11 years old and not doing so well and it's breaking our hearts. 

For the past year or so his hind end started to get weaker. Our long walks were cut to short jaunts around the block and in April the vet prescribed him Metacam for pain and inflammation. This seemed to work well for him and for a while he was a different dog. We cut back the dosage to a couple times a week when we knew he was going be more active. 

About 3 weeks ago he started limping, favoring his right hind leg to the point where he was dragging and knuckling. Took him back to the vet and she decided to try him on Previcox as she thought putting him through and x ray would be too hard on him at that point due to the sedation and having to manipulate his legs. 

Two weeks later we are back for his follow up as he showed no improvement. She decides to do the x ray . He has 2 fused vertabrae in his back and a bony calcium build up (bone spur ?) that is pinching a nerve. So pinched nerve was the diagnosis and he was sent home with Gabapentin along with the Previcox. 

That was Thursday, he slept well that night but the next day his mobility was much much worse and he could barely manage to lift either of his hind legs. I called the vet's office Friday afternoon and they told me it was likely due to having to manipulate his legs so much for the xray. They said to keep him quiet on the weekend, give him the meds and use a sling to bring him out to do his job . It's now Sunday and there is no improvement, to top it off he had some diarrhea which may be due to the medication or the treats we've been given him because .....well we just wanted to give him something special at this point. 

Side note, Bogart is 125 lbs, he is not fat , he is just a really big GSD. Also we love our vet , she is awesome and she truly cares for her patients. 

Has anyone ever had an experience where the x-ray positioning caused their dog to be worse then he was before? It's heartbreaking to see him this way and I'm preparing myself to make a decision I don't want to make.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Our Chiropractor/Vet always does an "adjustment" immediately if our dogs go under for anything.


She said the positioning does throw things out of wack.


I would suggest finding a certified doggy chiropractor/acupuncturist who could help your dog including the "pinched nerve". It would be a huge PLUS if they could also use a TENS machine with the acupuncture needles.


Moms


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Moms , yes the vet techs mentioned acupuncture when we picked him up on Thursday, he walked out of the vets office on his own that day but now he can barely walk without a sling for support. We will try anything within reason but we can't stand seeing him like this. He tried to greet DH this morning when he woke up and was practically dragging his hind end.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. when I had to have an MRI done, it was incredibly painful to lay there. It irritated the nerve and took a few days to calm back down. Any activity would do that even mopping the floors. That bone spur is impinging on his spinal cord, rubbing on it or pushing against this. I can tell you that is the worst pain I've ever had in my life. You can not get away from it and an actual adjustment from a chiropractor was torture. It made the spur rub against my spinal cord more. I would not recommend a chiro adjustment for your dog. Acupuncture and laser only.

Our Boxer had a fusion that broke. She was put on metacam and that seemed to help. A friend put her dog on CBD oil and it made an amazing difference. Just remember that your dog has a more than just inflammation. He has an impingement that is not going to go away. Keep him quiet and let his system settle down.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you so much, we will keep him quiet and hopefully things will get better. I forgot to mention that we started him on CBD oil about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your worst enemy is inflammation. Do whatever you can to lesson that. My friends wear by acupuncture as well.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sasha2008 said:


> Thanks Moms , yes the vet techs mentioned acupuncture when we picked him up on Thursday, he walked out of the vets office on his own that day but now he can barely walk without a sling for support. We will try anything within reason but we can't stand seeing him like this. He tried to greet DH this morning when he woke up and was practically dragging his hind end.





Really sorry he and your family have to go thru this. It is SO heartbreaking.


We have a 12 year old and will probably be facing something like this within the next year.


Prayer's for the boy comin your way.


Moms


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Your worst enemy is inflammation. Do whatever you can to lesson that. My friends wear by acupuncture as well.


I'm generally pretty cynical, but I saw immediate results from acupuncture combined with traditional Chinese herbals. You can find vets that practice those here:
https://www.ahvma.org/find-a-holistic-veterinarian/

I just glanced quickly, but here's one in NB.

https://www.elmwoodvethospital.com/contact-us.html


----------

